# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Մի շարք անիմաստ սովորույթներ՝ երթուղայինի հետ կապված

## Adam

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում... երբ պետք է վերջ դրվի մի շարք անիմաստ սովորույթներին մեր երթուղային տաքսիներում: 
Օրինակ իրար տեղ գումարը վճարելը, կամ օրինակ տեղ տալը....
ոչ մի ցիվիլ ու զարգացած երկրներում էսպիսի բան չկա... և լսելն անգամ ծիծաղելի է...
եթե տեսնում ես տեղ չկա, մի նստիր... ինչու՞ պետք է ես քեզ զիջեմ իմ տեղը, որի համար 100 դրամ գումար եմ վճարել, որպեսզի հանգիստ նստած վիճակով երթևեկեմ...
Ինձ թվում է, սա շատ սխալ բան է: Սրանից է, որ մեր ղեկավարությունը չի գնում շատ ավտոբուսներ, որպեսզի հանվեն վերջնականապես միկրոները և բոլորը երթևեկեն ավտոբուսներով, և անպայման ավտոբուսի մեջ լինի մի մարդ, որը ներս կթողնի այնքան քանակությամբ ուղևոր, որքան ազատ նստելու տեղ կա... այլ ոչ թե իրար գլխի կլցվեն մարդիկ ու իրար տեղ կտան: Բոլոր ցիվիլ երկրներում էդպես է: 
Կամ օրինակ իրար տեղը գումարը վճարելը, որը 10 րոպե անիմաստ աղմուկա ստեղծում երթուղայինում՝ խանգարելով մյուսների հանգիստ երթևեկությանը....« ես կստանամ.... չէ ախչի ամոթա վայ... ես կստանամ... ու սկսում են տալ իրար....
Ըստ իս, շատ վատ ու տհաճ երևույթա... 
Ուզում եմ լսել ձեր կարծիքը:

----------

Լեո (30.03.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Կամ օրինակ իրար տեղը գումարը վճարելը, որը 10 րոպե անիմաստ աղմուկա ստեղծում երթուղայինում՝ խանգարելով մյուսների հանգիստ երթևեկությանը....« ես կստանամ.... չէ ախչի ամոթա վայ... ես կստանամ... ու սկսում են տալ իրար....
> Ուզում եմ լսել ձեր կարծիքը:


Ճիշտ ես ասում, Սյուրպրիզե ջան, համաձայն եմ հետդ  :Wink: 
Էդ լրիվ հայի խասյաթից  :Bad:  ա գալիս
Փաստորեն հարցը էն ա երբ հայի մի քանի ապուշ խասյաթներին վերջ կդրվի  :Smile: 
Կարծում եմ ժամանակն իրա գործը կանի  :Wink:

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում... երբ պետք է վերջ դրվի մի շարք անիմաստ սովորույթներին մեր երթուղային տաքսիներում: 
> Օրինակ իրար տեղ գումարը վճարելը, կամ օրինակ տեղ տալը....
> *ոչ մի ցիվիլ ու զարգացած երկրներում էսպիսի բան չկա*... և լսելն անգամ ծիծաղելի է...
> եթե տեսնում ես տեղ չկա, մի նստիր... ինչու՞ պետք է ես քեզ զիջեմ իմ տեղը, որի համար 100 դրամ գումար եմ վճարել, որպեսզի հանգիստ նստած վիճակով երթևեկեմ...
> Ինձ թվում է, սա շատ սխալ բան է: Սրանից է, որ մեր ղեկավարությունը չի գնում շատ ավտոբուսներ, որպեսզի հանվեն վերջնականապես միկրոները և բոլորը երթևեկեն ավտոբուսներով, և անպայման ավտոբուսի մեջ լինի մի մարդ, որը ներս կթողնի այնքան քանակությամբ ուղևոր, որքան ազատ նստելու տեղ կա... այլ ոչ թե իրար գլխի կլցվեն մարդիկ ու իրար տեղ կտան:* Բոլոր ցիվիլ երկրներում էդպես է:* 
> Կամ օրինակ իրար տեղը գումարը վճարելը, որը 10 րոպե անիմաստ աղմուկա ստեղծում երթուղայինում՝ խանգարելով մյուսների հանգիստ երթևեկությանը....« ես կստանամ.... չէ ախչի ամոթա վայ... ես կստանամ... ու սկսում են տալ իրար....
> Ըստ իս, շատ վատ ու տհաճ երևույթա... 
> Ուզում եմ լսել ձեր կարծիքը:


Երբ որ մենք էլ ցիվիլ երկիր դառնանք, բայց դժվար դառնանք :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում... երբ պետք է վերջ դրվի մի շարք անիմաստ սովորույթներին մեր երթուղային տաքսիներում: 
> Օրինակ իրար տեղ գումարը վճարելը, կամ օրինակ տեղ տալը....
> ոչ մի ցիվիլ ու զարգացած երկրներում էսպիսի բան չկա... և լսելն անգամ ծիծաղելի է...
> եթե տեսնում ես տեղ չկա, մի նստիր... ինչու՞ պետք է ես քեզ զիջեմ իմ տեղը, որի համար 100 դրամ գումար եմ վճարել, որպեսզի հանգիստ նստած վիճակով երթևեկեմ...
> Ինձ թվում է, սա շատ սխալ բան է: Սրանից է, որ մեր ղեկավարությունը չի գնում շատ ավտոբուսներ, որպեսզի հանվեն վերջնականապես միկրոները և բոլորը երթևեկեն ավտոբուսներով, և անպայման ավտոբուսի մեջ լինի մի մարդ, որը ներս կթողնի այնքան քանակությամբ ուղևոր, որքան ազատ նստելու տեղ կա... այլ ոչ թե իրար գլխի կլցվեն մարդիկ ու իրար տեղ կտան: Բոլոր ցիվիլ երկրներում էդպես է: 
> Կամ օրինակ իրար տեղը գումարը վճարելը, որը 10 րոպե անիմաստ աղմուկա ստեղծում երթուղայինում՝ խանգարելով մյուսների հանգիստ երթևեկությանը....« ես կստանամ.... չէ ախչի ամոթա վայ... ես կստանամ... ու սկսում են տալ իրար....
> Ըստ իս, շատ վատ ու տհաճ երևույթա... 
> Ուզում եմ լսել ձեր կարծիքը:


Ցիվիլ  :Lol2:  Էս բառը ինձ բացումա  :LOL: 

Հա դե հիմա  կարողա մի հատ տատի/պապիայա նստել իրա համար կանգառում կանգնելնելա դժվար բա տեղդ չզիջես որ կարենա էտ խեղճը նստի տուն հասնի.. թե դու նենց հավեսով լռվցնես .. վերջիվերջո 100 դրամ ես տվել :Shok:  :LOL: .. ինքը ինչ ուզումա թող անի.. 

Լավ էլի ախպոր պես ամեն ինչը դառձրիք պռոբլեմ.. նորմալ բաներ քննարկեք  :Xeloq:  թե չէ մտել եք Ցիվիլ Ցիվիլ. :LOL: . էտ երբվանից ենք ցիվիլ երկիր  :LOL:  /Ակամայից մարտի 1ը հիշեցի  :Sad: /

Կամ էլ կարողա մի հատ սիրուն աղջիկա :Blush: .. հիմա դու քեզ ինչքանով լավ կզգաս որ քո համար լռվցնես իսկ էտ աղջիկը ընդե տառապի  :Think:  

Ասածս ինչա.. քանի երիտասարդ ենք .. ուժով ու Էներգիայով լի . Նման բաներից մի բողոքեք..  Ամոթ է.. Շատ էլ լավ երևույթ է մեծերին տրանսպորտի մեջ զիջելը... 

Կներեք եթե մի քիչ կոպիտ ստացվեց..

Իսկ էտ տեղը ստանալը վերջերս նկատել եմ որ մանրից վերանում է  :Think:

----------

NetX (14.02.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում... երբ պետք է վերջ դրվի մի շարք անիմաստ սովորույթներին մեր երթուղային տաքսիներում: 
> Օրինակ իրար տեղ գումարը վճարելը, կամ օրինակ տեղ տալը....
> ոչ մի ցիվիլ ու զարգացած երկրներում էսպիսի բան չկա... և լսելն անգամ ծիծաղելի է...
> *եթե տեսնում ես տեղ չկա, մի նստիր...* *ինչու՞ պետք է ես քեզ զիջեմ իմ տեղը, որի համար 100 դրամ գումար եմ վճարել*, որպեսզի հանգիստ նստած վիճակով երթևեկեմ...
> Ինձ թվում է, սա շատ սխալ բան է: Սրանից է, որ մեր ղեկավարությունը չի գնում շատ ավտոբուսներ, որպեսզի հանվեն վերջնականապես միկրոները և բոլորը երթևեկեն ավտոբուսներով, և անպայման ավտոբուսի մեջ լինի մի մարդ, որը ներս կթողնի այնքան քանակությամբ ուղևոր, որքան ազատ նստելու տեղ կա... այլ ոչ թե իրար գլխի կլցվեն մարդիկ ու իրար տեղ կտան: Բոլոր ցիվիլ երկրներում էդպես է: 
> Կամ օրինակ իրար տեղը գումարը վճարելը, որը 10 րոպե անիմաստ աղմուկա ստեղծում երթուղայինում՝ խանգարելով մյուսների հանգիստ երթևեկությանը....« ես կստանամ.... չէ ախչի ամոթա վայ... ես կստանամ... ու սկսում են տալ իրար....
> Ըստ իս, շատ վատ ու տհաճ երևույթա... 
> Ուզում եմ լսել ձեր կարծիքը:


Է՜ Սյուպիզ ջան տենց որ լինի բնակչության 60%-ը տուն չի հասնի : :Wink: 
Օրնակ ես որ տեսնում եմ մեծահասակ տատիկի պապիկի կամ կնոջ երեխայի հետ, եթե տղամարդկանցից ոչ մեկ չի ֆայմում հելինի տեղ տա տալիս եմ: Այ էն,  որ մտնում ես տեղ չի լինում նստելու երկու մատի չափ տեղ են տալիս ասում նստի նստի, ասում ես չէ լավա :LOL:  ,էլի են ասում նստի, նտի ստիպված ամբողջ ճանապարհը տանջամահ լինելով տեղ ես հասնում , այ դա անհասկանալի է  :Angry2:  :LOL:  Իսկ տոմսավճարը ստանալը գալիսա հայի թասիբ խասյաթից  :LOL: , բա տենաք ինչ լավ են զգում  ստանալով նույնիսկ վերջի հարյուր դրամով/ թքած էլի տուն կասնեն  հետո , թե չէ/  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

ետի ոչ թե անիմաստ սովորույթա այլ հասարակ շնորքի դրսևորումա հիմնական դեպքերում
ուրիշ բան որ մի շարք ոչխար երկրներում դեբիլացման պրոցեսա եթում, վերջում էլ ետ դեբիլացմանը ցիվիլ են անվանանում :Shok:  :LOL:

----------

NetX (14.02.2010), Աինի (13.02.2010), Հարդ (13.02.2010), Սամվել (30.03.2009)

----------


## Adam

ես ճիշտն ասած, միշտ էլ զիջել եմ տեղըս նման դեպքերում... բայց ճիշտ հասկացեք... լինում են պահեր, երբ ահավոր հոգնած ես ու ուզում սենց հավեսով նստել ու գնալ տուն... մեկել տենում ես, որ մի հատ տատիյա գալիս 2 կառզինկեն ձեռը  :LOL:  :LOL: 
էլ ինչ անես...
տեղ չտաս, նենց կնայի վրետ, որ էտ օրը հաստատ հետդ մի բան կկատարվի  :LOL: 
ինչ արած... սա էլ մենք ենք

Ավելացվել է 35 վայրկյան անց



> ետի ոչ թե անիմաստ սովորույթա այլ հասարակ շնորքի դրսևորումա հիմնական դեպքերում
> ուրիշ բան որ մի շարք ոչխար երկրներում դեբիլացման պրոցեսա եթում, վերջում էլ ետ դեբիլացմանը ցիվիլ են անվանանում


Համամիտ չեմ:

----------


## Սամվել

> ետի ոչ թե անիմաստ սովորույթա այլ հասարակ շնորքի դրսևորումա հիմնական դեպքերում
> ուրիշ բան որ մի շարք ոչխար երկրներում դեբիլացման պրոցեսա եթում, վերջում էլ ետ դեբիլացմանը ցիվիլ են անվանանում


Չէ ապեր էտ ի՞նչ ես ասում :Shok:  .. 100 դրամ եմ տվել պետքա մինչև վերջ բազմած գնամ :Beee: .. Տատին ո՞վա  :Angry2:  որ իմ տեղը նստի  :LOL:   :Lol2:  ուզումա մի ամիս կանգառում լռվցնի  :Angry2:  

Ու վոոբշե ես Պապի չեմ դառնալու որ դառնամ էլ մառշուտկա չեմ նստելու :Beee:   :Cool: 

 :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էդ տեղ զիջելը ոչ թե մեր խնդիրն ա, այլ քաղաքային իշխանությունների: Պետք է այնպես անեն, որ դրա կարիքը չառաջանա, իսկ քանի դեռ այդ խնդիրը կա, մենք պետք է օգնենք իրար: Իսկ էդ 100 դրամ վճարելը ընդհանրապես խնդիր չեմ համարում ու չեմ կարծում, որ դա որևէ կերպ կապված է ցիվիլ չցիվիլ (էդ բառը ինձ էլ ա բացում, ու լուրջ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ նույն պատճառով  :LOL: ) լինելու հետ: Հա բա ծանոթ մարդ ես տենում պետք ա ստանաս, հիմա տենց ա ընդունված մեր մոտ, ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ: Էդ ձեր ասած ցիվիլ երկրներում կարողա մարդը ընկերուհու հետ գնա տրանսպորտով հետո մարդա իրանց 100 դրամը ստանան իջնեն, կամ էլ երկու ընկեր իրար հետ գարեջուր խմեն, վորջում հաշվեն ով քանի շիշ ա խմել մարդա իրանցը վճարեն: Թող էդ ցիվիլները մեզանից սովորեն իրար պատիվ տալ, հյուրասիրել ու նման բաներ, մենք էլ իրանցից սովորենք փողոց անցնել, ավտո քշել, թաղապետ ընտրել, հերթ կանգնել  :LOL: 

 Հա, չմոռանամ ասել, որ էդ սիֆիլիզացիան մեզանից ա սկսվել, որովհետև երբ որ Նոյն իջավ Արարատ լեռան լանջերից, տեսավ արտաշատցիք ներքևը խաղողի այգիներն  են մշակում, արտաշատցիք էլ տեսան Նոյին ամեն տեսակ գազանից մեկ զույգ հետը քաշ տալով ու բացականչեցին. «վայ կրկես է իջնում»  :LOL:

----------


## Adam

լավ, եկեք պատկերացնենք, որ տուն ես գնում ու մոտիդ գումարը վերջացելա... չգիտեմ, կամ կորցրել ես... մնացելա ընդամենը 1 հատ 100 դրամանոց կոպեկ, որով դու պետք է տուն հասնես: Ու հանկարծ նստում են 2 ծանոթ աղջիկ: Ի՞նչ ես անելու էտ վախտ...
ակամա խայտառակվում ես հայերի այս յուրօրինակ սովորությունից:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Հ.Գ. Սամ ջան իմ պապի լինելու վախտ էս ամենը էլ չի լինի  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> լավ, եկեք պատկերացնենք, որ տուն ես գնում ու մոտիդ գումարը վերջացելա... չգիտեմ, կամ կորցրել ես... մնացելա ընդամենը 1 հատ 100 դրամանոց կոպեկ, որով դու պետք է տուն հասնես: Ու հանկարծ նստում են 2 ծանոթ աղջիկ: Ի՞նչ ես անելու էտ վախտ...
> ակամա խայտառակվում ես հայերի այս յուրօրինակ սովորությունից:


Հա լավ խի՞ պիտի խայտառակվես  :Dntknw: 
Եթե դու իրենց տեղը ստանում ես, ուրեմն դու իրենց լավություն ես անում, ոչ թե պարտականություն ես կատարում  :Xeloq:   :Smile:

----------

Albus (14.02.2010), Հարդ (13.02.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

իրար տեղ ստանալը պարտադիր չի, ուղղակի ցանկալիա, իսկ եթե ետ 100 դրամի համար պտի ծանոթ աղջկեքի մոտ խայտառակ լինես ուրեմն ավելի լավա տենց ծանոթներ չունենաս

----------

Հարդ (13.02.2010), Սամվել (30.03.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> լավ, եկեք պատկերացնենք, որ տուն ես գնում ու մոտիդ գումարը վերջացելա... չգիտեմ, կամ կորցրել ես... մնացելա ընդամենը 1 հատ 100 դրամանոց կոպեկ, որով դու պետք է տուն հասնես: Ու հանկարծ նստում են 2 ծանոթ աղջիկ: Ի՞նչ ես անելու էտ վախտ...
> ակամա խայտառակվում ես հայերի այս յուրօրինակ սովորությունից:


Դե դա էլ մեր բնավորության բացասական կողմերից է, որ չենք կարողանում ասել, գիտես մոտս 100 դրամ ա, ու ես քեզ լավություն կանեմ, իմ տեղը կստանամ, որ մեկել դու չստանաս, կամ ես քո տեղը կստանայի, բայց գլխիս էնքան են կտցրել ցավում ա էլ չեմ կարա կտցնելով իջնեմ, ստիպված իմ տեղը կստանամ: Եթե սթափ դատենք, ամոթ բան չկա՝ հիմա մարդու մոտ 100 դրամ ա մնացել: Պարզապես պետք է սովորել չամաչել նման բնական իրավիճակներից, որում մեզանից ցանկացածը կարող է հայտնվել: Այ սա այն դեպքն է, երբ պետք է օրինակ վերցնել էն «ցիվիլներից»  :LOL: . ինձ թվում է, նրանք պակաս կոմպլեքսավորված են էդ հարցերում:

----------


## Adam

> կամ էլ երկու ընկեր իրար հետ գարեջուր խմեն, վորջում հաշվեն ով քանի շիշ ա խմել մարդա իրանցը վճարեն: Թող էդ ցիվիլները մեզանից սովորեն իրար պատիվ տալ, հյուրասիրել ու նման բաներ, մենք էլ իրանցից սովորենք փողոց անցնել, ավտո քշել, թաղապետ ընտրել, հերթ կանգնել


Բայց Բագ ջան, նկատե՞լ ես, որ ակումբ.ամ-ում հենց այնպեսա, ինչպես որ գրել ես: Ուրեմն մենք համարվում ենք քո ասած չակերտավոր «ՑԻՎԻԼԸ»՞
Մյուս հարցերում իհարկե համամիտ եմ, բայց դե երթուղայինը համը հանումա էլի...
հետո ես մենակ տրանսպորտի համար եմ գրել, դուք դրիք եսիմ ինչ սարքիք  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> լավ, եկեք պատկերացնենք, որ տուն ես գնում ու մոտիդ գումարը վերջացելա... չգիտեմ, կամ կորցրել ես... մնացելա ընդամենը 1 հատ 100 դրամանոց կոպեկ, որով դու պետք է տուն հասնես: Ու հանկարծ նստում են 2 ծանոթ աղջիկ: Ի՞նչ ես անելու էտ վախտ...
> ակամա խայտառակվում ես հայերի այս յուրօրինակ սովորությունից:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Հ.Գ. Սամ ջան իմ պապի լինելու վախտ էս ամենը էլ չի լինի


Ուղակի էտ դեմքում.. Դե պակա ***ջան, կիջնես –ի տեղը ասում ես Դե պակա ***Ջան, լավ մնա  :Smile:  Ու առանց խղճի խայթ զգալու իջնում ես  :Tongue:  

Համ էլ Ռեալիստի ասած եթե էտ աղջիկը 100 դրամոա որոշում խայտառակ լինել/չլինելը ավելի լավա դու իրա մոտ խայտառակ եղած լինես  :Ok:

----------


## Ռեդ

> իրար տեղ ստանալը պարտադիր չի, ուղղակի ցանկալիա, իսկ եթե ետ 100 դրամի համար պտի ծանոթ աղջկեքի մոտ խայտառակ լինես ուրեմն ավելի լավա տենց ծանոթներ չունենաս


Իմ կարծիքով ստեղ խայտառակ լինելու պահ չկա  :Dntknw: 
Աղջիկն էլ ա, վերջիվերջո, Homo Sapiens, ինքն էլ ա հասկանում, ինքն էլ ա դատում  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իմ կարծիքով ստեղ խայտառակ լինելու պահ չկա 
> Աղջիկն էլ ա, վերջիվերջո, Homo Sapiens, ինքն էլ ա հասկանում, ինքն էլ ա դատում


չէ ապեր տենցերն էլ կան.. որ չեն հասկանում չեն դատում.. մենակ խոսում են.. ուրիշ բան չեն կարում  :LOL:  :LOL: 

...

Հա մի 2 բան էլ են կարում դրանք մոռացա գրեմ :Lol2: .. համ էլ ամոթա  :Blush:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բայց Բագ ջան, նկատե՞լ ես, որ ակումբ.ամ-ում հենց այնպեսա, ինչպես որ գրել ես: Ուրեմն մենք համարվում ենք քո ասած չակերտավոր «ՑԻՎԻԼԸ»՞
> Մյուս հարցերում իհարկե համամիտ եմ, բայց դե երթուղայինը համը հանումա էլի...
> հետո ես մենակ տրանսպորտի համար եմ գրել, դուք դրիք եսիմ ինչ սարքիք


Ադամ ջան, դե պարզ ա 100 հոգով, որ նստում ուԴում խմում ենք , անհարմար ա, որ մեկը վճարի, բայց ասենք, որ  ես քեզ փողոցում տենամ, ու առաջարկեմ իրար հետ մի մի բաժակ սուրջ խմել, հետո կվճարեմ, կամ էլ դու կվճարես՝ հո մարդա 200 դրամ չենք վճարելու, չնայած եթե անգամ այդպես լինի, էլի խնդիր չկա, կարողա քո մոտ 250 դրամ լինի իմ մոտ 150 փաԳվենք գնա: Ասածս էն ա, որ դա եսիմ ինչ վատ սովորույթ չի էլի: :Blush:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հա մի 2 բան էլ են կարում դրանք մոռացա գրեմ.. համ էլ ամոթա


Դեմք ես Սամվել ջան  :LOL:   :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 38 վայրկյան անց



> չէ ապեր տենցերն էլ կան.. որ չեն հասկանում չեն դատում.. մենակ խոսում են.. ուրիշ բան չեն կարում


Էդ էլ ես ճիշտ ասում  :Bad:

----------


## Adam

> Ադամ ջան, դե պարզ ա 100 հոգով, որ նստում ուԴում խմում ենք , անհարմար ա, որ մեկը վճարի, բայց ասենք, որ  ես քեզ փողոցում տենամ, ու առաջարկեմ իրար հետ մի մի բաժակ սուրջ խմել, հետո կվճարեմ, կամ էլ դու կվճարես՝ հո մարդա 200 դրամ չենք վճարելու, չնայած եթե անգամ այդպես լինի, էլի խնդիր չկա, կարողա քո մոտ 250 դրամ լինի իմ մոտ 150 փաԳվենք գնա: Ասածս էն ա, որ դա եսիմ ինչ վատ սովորույթ չի էլի:


 դե հա, էտ էլ կա 
բայց ուզում եմ ասեմ, պետք չի դեբիլացնել էտ աստիճանի էտ ազգերին...
մենք հյուրասեր ենք, մեկս մյուսին պատիվ տվող ենք, իրար հասնող ենք, բայց կան բաներ, ինչպես օրինակ երթուղայինի էս դեպքերը, որոնք մի տեսակ ուրիշ ձև են նայվում մարդկանց կողմից, եթե փորձում ես, կամ ստիպված ես դրանց չենթարկվել...
էտ մի քիչ ջղայնացնողա էլի... :Cool:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բայց դե ճաշակի հարց ա էլի, օրինակ ես էլ չեմ սիրում, երբ աղջկան ճանապարհելուց են վճարում: Արա դե անհարմար ա էլի, մինչև դուռը բացում ես, նստացնում ես, հետո միհատ էլ փող հանի տուր, մանրը ստացի: Ես չեմ վճարում, ուզում են նեղանան ուզում են լենանան: Ի դեպ նեղանալու դեպք եղել ա, բայց տենց էլ չիմացա նրանից նեղացավ, որ ճանապարհում եմ էդքան շուտ, թե՞ նրանից, որ տոմսը չեմ ստանում  :LOL:

----------

Հարդ (13.02.2010), Սամվել (30.03.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> ապեր


Արամ  :Cool:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> լավ, եկեք պատկերացնենք, որ տուն ես գնում ու մոտիդ գումարը վերջացելա... չգիտեմ, կամ կորցրել ես... մնացելա ընդամենը 1 հատ 100 դրամանոց կոպեկ, որով դու պետք է տուն հասնես: Ու հանկարծ նստում են 2 ծանոթ աղջիկ: Ի՞նչ ես անելու էտ վախտ...
> ակամա խայտառակվում ես հայերի այս յուրօրինակ սովորությունից:


Երևի հենց էս դեպքումա, որ իրենց նենց են պահում, իբր չեն տեսել, կամ չեն ճանաչել քեզ...  :Sulel:   :LOL:  
բայց դա բավականին զզվելի երևույթա  :Bad:  ոչ մի ամոթալի բան չեմ տեսնում, ծանոթի փոխարեն Չվճարելու մեջ, ավելին՝ ինքս եմ անհարմար զգում, երբ իմ փոխարեն վճարում են (չնայած ես էլ եմ մեկ-մեկ ծանոթներիս փոխարեն վճարում, բայց ոչ բոլորի  :Jpit:  )
իսկ այ տեղ տալը համարում եմ ուղղակի հարգանքի նշան  :Smile:  տեղ կտանք էնքան ժամանակ, մինչև երթուղայինը վերցնի այնքան ուղևոր, որքան նստարան կա նրա մեջ  :Smile:  իմ կարծիքով դա է ճիշտը… հարգելով ուրիշին՝ հարգում ես քեզ, թքած 100 դրամի վրա  :LOL:

----------


## Adam

> ինչու՞ պետք է ես քեզ զիջեմ իմ տեղը, որի համար 100 դրամ գումար եմ վճարել, որպեսզի հանգիստ նստած վիճակով երթևեկեմ...


ժող, խնդրում եմ էս նախադասությունը ամբողջովին չվերագրել իմ վրա  :LOL: 
սա գրել եմ հատուկ այն մարդկանց սրտերից, որոնք զարմանում են մեր բարքերի վրա և ուզում են չենթարկվել..  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> ինչու՞ պետք է ես քեզ զիջեմ իմ տեղը, որի համար 100 դրամ գումար եմ վճարել, որպեսզի հանգիստ նստած վիճակով երթևեկեմ...


Նայած ում զիջել  :Think: 
ՕՐԻՆԱԿ, եթե տենում եմ, ասենք, ՔՍՎԱԾ  :Bad:  աղջիկ ա մտել երթուղային, տեղս չեմ զիջի  :Nono:

----------

_DEATH_ (13.02.2010), Հարդ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Ես էլ եմ կարծում որ էդ սովորույթները պետք ա վերացնել։ Հատկապես իրար տեղ զիջելը։ Ես, օրինակ, երբեք չեմ զիջում։
Իս ով որ ասում էր, որ նախ պետք ա դառնալ «ցիվիլ», հետո վերացնել, ապա ասեմ, որ ընդհակառակը, հենց տենց բաները վերացնելով ա հնարավոր դառնալ քաղաքակիրթ։ :Cool:

----------


## Norton

Ես դեմ եմ, ցիվիլը  որնա, եթե ծանոթ աղջիկ նստի` պտի տաս: Իսկ զիջելը, էլ 1 կամ 2 տարի առաջվա նման , շատ չեմ զիջում, հիմա մենակ ծերերին, հղիներին ու դուր եկած աղջիկներին, իսկ ով էդ ցանկի մեջ չի մտնում կարա հույս չունենա :LOL:

----------

Սամվել (30.03.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում... երբ պետք է վերջ դրվի մի շարք անիմաստ սովորույթներին մեր երթուղային տաքսիներում: 
> Օրինակ իրար տեղ գումարը վճարելը, կամ օրինակ տեղ տալը...


աչքիս պետք ա մարշուտկեքը դարձնել 200 դրամ, էտ վախտ իրար տեղ ստանալը նոր կվերանա

----------


## Razo

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում... երբ պետք է վերջ դրվի մի շարք անիմաստ սովորույթներին մեր երթուղային տաքսիներում: 
> Օրինակ իրար տեղ գումարը վճարելը, կամ օրինակ *տեղ տալը*....
> :




Ուրեմն դու կարծում ես որ մի ծեր կին եթե մտնի երթուղային ու տեղ չլինի, զիջել ամենևին էլ հարկավոր չէ ?  :Shok:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իրար փոխարեն վճարելու առումով համաձայն եմ Surpr!Se–ի հետ։ 



> Հա լավ խի՞ պիտի խայտառակվես 
> Եթե դու իրենց տեղը ստանում ես, ուրեմն դու իրենց լավություն ես անում, ոչ թե պարտականություն ես կատարում


Հենց դա է խնդիրը, որ եթե պարբերաբար կամ հաճախակի ստանում ես ինչ–որ ծանոթիդ փոխարեն, նա արդեն դա կամա թե ակամա սկսում է ընկալել որպես... պարտականություն չասենք, բայց սովորական ու բնական երևույթ, ու եթե մի անգամ հանկարծ չվճարես, մարդուն դուր չի գա հաստատ։ Ճիշտ է, դժվար թե ցույց տա, քանի որ գիտակցաբար ինքն էլ գիտի, որ պարտավոր չես, բայց հաստատ տհաճ կլինի։ Մարդկային հոգեբանություն է, նույնիսկ դժվար է մեղադրելը։ Ուղղակի երևույթը չպիտի ընդհանրապես լինի, որպեսզի նման տհաճ իրավիճակներ էլ չլինեն։ Վերջիվերջո, էդ 100 դրամը ոչ քեզ է հարստացնում, ոչ էլ դիմացինիդ, բայց չլինելու դեպքում, տեսեք՝ ինչ անհարմար իրավիճակների բուն է դառնում։ Դրա համար ավելի լավ չի՞՝ ոչ լինի էդ սովորույթը, ոչ էլ մարդիկ իրենց վատ զգան։ Ինքս ուսանող ժամանակ բազմիցս հայտնվել եմ անհարմար իրավիճակներում, երբ մոտս փող չի եղել, որ վճարեմ ծանոթի համար, ու էդ ընթացքում ապրածս զգացողությունները հաստատ ոչ մեկին չէի ցանկանա։ Եղել են նաև դեպքեր, երբ ինձ հետ երթուղային նստած ինչ–որ ծանոթ տղա չի վճարել իմ փոխարեն, բայց ես համոզված եմ եղել, որ փող չունենալու պատճառով չի վճարել ու նաև համոզված եմ, որ իրեն շատ վատ է զգացել։ 

Կներեք, բայց ես դա չեմ համարում շնորհքի նշան, քանի որ ցանկացած անշնորհք մարդ էլ մի քիչ փող ունենալու դեպքում թեկուզ իրեն ցուցադրելու համար հաստատ կվճարի նույնիսկ թեթևակի ծանոթ մարդու համար։ Այնպես որ շատ տղաների դեպքում դա ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան իրենց հերթական անգամ ցուցադրելու առիթ։ Ասածս այն է, որ քաղաքավարի ու շնորհքով մարդիկ իրենց այդ հատկանիշներն արտահայտելու բազմաթիվ այլ միջոցներ ունեն, իրար փոխարեն վճարելով չի, որ պիտի շնորհքով դառնան։ 



> Դե դա էլ մեր բնավորության բացասական կողմերից է, որ չենք կարողանում ասել, գիտես մոտս 100 դրամ ա, ու ես քեզ լավություն կանեմ, իմ տեղը կստանամ, որ մեկել դու չստանաս, կամ ես քո տեղը կստանայի, բայց գլխիս էնքան են կտցրել ցավում ա էլ չեմ կարա կտցնելով իջնեմ, ստիպված իմ տեղը կստանամ: Եթե սթափ դատենք, ամոթ բան չկա՝ հիմա մարդու մոտ 100 դրամ ա մնացել: Պարզապես պետք է սովորել չամաչել նման բնական իրավիճակներից, որում մեզանից ցանկացածը կարող է հայտնվել: Այ սա այն դեպքն է, երբ պետք է օրինակ վերցնել էն «ցիվիլներից» . ինձ թվում է, նրանք պակաս կոմպլեքսավորված են էդ հարցերում:


Վերևում էս հարցին էլ եմ անդրադարձել, բայց մի բան էլ ասեմ. իրար փոխարեն վճարելու հոր առանց նվերի գնաս ինչ–որ ոչ մտերիմ մարդու ծննդյան խնջույքին։ Իրականում էդպես չի, բայց հաշվի առնելով երևույթի զանգվածային բնույթը՝ տվյալ դեպքում հենց էդպես է ստացվում։ Մի խոսքով՝ կյանքն իզուր բարդացնող տխմար սովորույթ։  :Bad:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Այո, ես համաձայն եմ, եկեք վերջ տանք այդ սովորություններին, բայց ես փոխհատուցում եմ պահանջում: Թող առաջիկա 5 տարիներին աղջիկները վճարեն տղաների ուղեվարձը ու զիջեն իրենց տեղը: Հետո միայն ամեն մեկը իր համար:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այո, ես համաձայն եմ, եկեք վերջ տանք այդ սովորություններին, բայց ես փոխհատուցում եմ պահանջում: Թող առաջիկա 5 տարիներին աղջիկները վճարեն տղաների ուղեվարձը ու զիջեն իրենց տեղը: Հետո միայն ամեն մեկը իր համար:


Դե, թող բոլոր այն տղաները, ովքեր ցանկանում են փոխհատուցում ստանալ, իրենք էլ զբաղվեն այն աղջիկներին գտնելով ու պատասխանատվության ենթարկելով, որոնց համար վճարել են։  :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (30.03.2009), Հարդ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Սամվել

> աչքիս պետք ա մարշուտկեքը դարձնել 200 դրամ, էտ վախտ իրար տեղ ստանալը նոր կվերանա


Մդաա.. Քո համար չես ափսոսի էտ 200 դրամը բայց այ ինչոր աղջկա համար ափսոսում ես  :Jpit:  :Think:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Դե, թող բոլոր այն տղաները, ովքեր ցանկանում են փոխհատուցում ստանալ, իրենք էլ զբաղվեն այն աղջիկներին գտնելով ու պատասխանատվության ենթարկելով, որոնց համար վճարել են։


Ես սաղին հատ-հատ հիշում եմ  :Yes:  :

----------

Rhayader (30.03.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հենց դա է խնդիրը, որ եթե պարբերաբար կամ հաճախակի ստանում ես ինչ–որ ծանոթիդ փոխարեն, նա արդեն դա կամա թե ակամա սկսում է ընկալել որպես... պարտականություն չասենք, բայց սովորական ու բնական երևույթ


Ուլուանա ջան
Ես էլ եմ ասում, որ դա ահավոր անհարմար պահ ա, երբ մոտդ փող չկա ուրիշի տեղ ստանալու, բայց դե      :Blush: . . . ինչ արած
Քո ասածն էլ ապացուցում է, որ այդ "խայտառակ լինել" ասածը մարդկանց ավելորդ մտածելակերպի արդյունքն է  :Bad:

----------


## Hemhem

[QUOTE]


> Ուղակի էտ դեմքում.. Դե պակա ***ջան, կիջնես –ի տեղը ասում ես Դե պակա ***Ջան, լավ մնա  Ու առանց խղճի խայթ զգալու իջնում ես  
> 
> Համ էլ Ռեալիստի ասած եթե էտ աղջիկը 100 դրամոա որոշում խայտառակ լինել/չլինելը ավելի լավա դու իրա մոտ խայտառակ եղած լինես :


ես ել եմ համաձայն

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Երթուղային տաքսու մեջ տեղ չեմ զիջում երբեք (կես տեղ էլ չեմ տալիս, որ երկուսով նստենք)։ Եթե տեսնում եմ, որ նստելու տեղ չկա, պարզապես չեմ բարձրանում։ Եթե պիկ ժամ է ու հնար չկա նստել, տաքսիով կգնամ։ Մետրոյում ու ավտոբուսում ծերերին զիջում եմ (դրանց մեջ կանգնելը հեշտ է)։ Իրար տեղը վճարել չեմ սիրում, բայց դեռևս "ենթարկվում" եմ ավանդույթին, հավես չկա այդ պատճառով վիճել ծանոթների հետ։

----------


## Սամվել

> Երթուղային տաքսու մեջ տեղ չեմ զիջում երբեք (կես տեղ էլ չեմ տալիս, որ երկուսով նստենք)։ Եթե տեսնում եմ, որ նստելու տեղ չկա, պարզապես չեմ բարձրանում։ Եթե պիկ ժամ է ու հնար չկա նստել, տաքսիով կգնամ։ Մետրոյում ու ավտոբուսում ծերերին զիջում եմ (դրանց մեջ կանգնելը հեշտ է)։ Իրար տեղը վճարել չեմ սիրում, բայց դեռևս "ենթարկվում" եմ ավանդույթին, հավես չկա այդ պատճառով վիճել ծանոթների հետ։


Ապեր Մտքովդ չի անցել որ էտ տատին որ լիքը մարշուտկայա նստել կարողա ուղակի էտ տաքսի նստելու հնարավորոությունը չունի... Թե քեզ թվումա իրան ավելի հեշտա ոտի վրա կանգնել քան թե քեզ  :Xeloq:

----------

Հարդ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Սամվել

> Նայած ում զիջել 
> ՕՐԻՆԱԿ, եթե տենում եմ, ասենք, ՔՍՎԱԾ  աղջիկ ա մտել երթուղային, տեղս չեմ զիջի


Էտ ուսուլով ուզում ես ասես որ ՍԱՂ աղջիկներին չես զիջում էլի...

Որովհետև աղջիկների 90%ը քսվումա  :Wink: 



> Ես էլ եմ կարծում որ էդ սովորույթները պետք ա վերացնել։ Հատկապես իրար տեղ զիջելը։ *Ես, օրինակ, երբեք չեմ զիջում։*
> Իս ով որ ասում էր, որ նախ պետք ա դառնալ «ցիվիլ», հետո վերացնել, ապա ասեմ, որ ընդհակառակը, հենց տենց բաները վերացնելով ա հնարավոր դառնալ քաղաքակիրթ։


Դրա համար էլ քեզ չեմ սիրում  :LOL:  :LOL:  

Իսկ եթե լուրջ զարմանում եմ էլի... ոնց կարելիա հանգիստ խղճով բազմել երբ կողքդ մի հատ տատի հազիվա իրան պահում որ չընկնի ու ոտերի ցավից մեռնում  :Sad: 

Երբ որ ոտքս նոր էր   լավացել կոտրվածքից. 2 տարի առաջ.. չէի կարում կանգնեի մարշուտկեքի մեջ ... դրա համար աշխատում էի ընենց տեղերը նստել որ զիջելով չի.. թե չէ որ զիջելու մարդ գար ու չկարողանայի զիջել ինձ ահավոր վատ կզգայի...  :Xeloq:

----------

REAL_ist (31.03.2009)

----------


## comet

> Էդ տեղ զիջելը ոչ թե մեր խնդիրն ա, այլ քաղաքային իշխանությունների: Պետք է այնպես անեն, որ դրա կարիքը չառաջանա, իսկ քանի դեռ այդ խնդիրը կա, մենք պետք է օգնենք իրար:


Ստեղ մի անեկտոդ հիշեցի :Smile: 
Երթուղայինում մի երիտասարդ նստած է լինում, կողքին մի հիվանդ պապիկ է կանգնած լինում: Պապիկն ուզում է երիտասարդին հասկացնի, որ տեղն իրեն զիջի: Ասում է.
- Հիվանդ մարդ եմ, ոտքերս ցավում են, Ճնշումս բարձր է,-  ու մի շարք հիվանդությունների անուններ է տալիս, վերջում էլ ավելացում է.
-Համ էլ որ երիտասարդ էի, տեղս ծերերին էի զիջում;
Երիտասարդն առանց տեղից շարժվելու պատասխանում է.
-Տեսնում ես դա քեզ ինչի է հասցրել?

----------

Yellow Raven (30.03.2009), Մանուլ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Lion

Զիջելու պահով համաձայն չեմ - գեղեցիկ սեռին միշտ էլ, եթե հնարավորություն եմ ունեցել, զիջել եմ: Ինձ համար տանջալից մի բան է, երբ ես հանգիօստ նստած եմ, իսկ  գեղեցիկ սեռի մի ներկայացուցիչ մեջքի ցավից գալարվում է կամ պատերին է դիպչում: Ազնիվ խոսք, ես միշտ գերադասում եմ իր տեղը լինել... Բայց դուք գիտեք ով ոնց - ես տենց եմ վարվում:

Իսկ այ իրար տեղը մուծվելը իրոք իմարություն է, ընդ որում մեծ չափերի հասած հիմարություն...

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ապեր Մտքովդ չի անցել որ էտ տատին որ լիքը մարշուտկայա նստել կարողա ուղակի էտ տաքսի նստելու հնարավորոությունը չունի... Թե քեզ թվումա իրան ավելի հեշտա ոտի վրա կանգնել քան թե քեզ


Այ քեզ բան: Սոված տատիներ էլ լիքը կան, որ հնարավորություն չունեն հաց առնելու: Դու իրանց համար հաց առնու՞մ ես: Թե՞ քեզ թվում է իրենց ավելի հեշտ է սոված մնալ քան քեզ:

----------

VisTolog (13.02.2010), Աթեիստ (30.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Այ քեզ բան: Սոված տատիներ էլ լիքը կան, որ հնարավորություն չունեն հաց առնելու: Դու իրանց համար հաց առնու՞մ ես: Թե՞ քեզ թվում է իրենց ավելի հեշտ է սոված մնալ քան քեզ:


Դե ապեր սովածները մի քիչ ուրիշ պատմությունա... 

Բայց դե արա ոնց ուզում ես  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Համաձայն եմ One_Way_Ticket-ի հետ, ինքս այնքան եմ կանգնում կանգառում մինչև գա դատարկ երթուղային։ Եթե մարդը կանգնեցնում է երթուղային, որի լուսամուտներից քամակ է երևում, նա հասկանում է, որ իր հաշվին այդ քամակների քանակն ավելանալու է։
Չեմ սիրում տատիկներին, որոնք չեն ուզում 5 րոպե սպասել կանգառում, դրա փոխարեն նստում են տաքսի, գտնում մի "զոհ" ու "Տղա ջան, ոտերս ցավում են, տեղ կտա՞ս նստեմ"։
Ժամանակին բանգլադեշում էի մնում, դժվար էր դատարկ երթուղային բռնացնել։ Ես էլ նստում էի հակառակ ուղղությամբ գնացող որևէ երթուղային, գնում մինչև մոտակա "կանեց", նստում դատարկ մեքենան և, գիտակցելով, որ ցանկացած մարդ էլ կարող է այդպես վարվել, չեմ պատրաստվում տեղս զիջել։

----------


## John

Երթուղայինում ամենաչդըզող մոմենտն էն ա, որ հազարանոց են տալիս ու ասում 'ապեր ես ՄԻ հատ ԵՐԿՈւ հատ փոխանցի', տալիս էս վարորդին 
'էս էրկու հատ ստացեք'
'մի հա՞տ'
'չե, էրկու'
ներվայնանում եմ տենց պահերին: արա դե իջնելուց կտաս փողդ, էլ ի՞նչ ես աշխարհին ի ցույց դնում, որ հազարանոցն ա մոտիդ մանր փողը

----------

AniwaR (13.02.2010), Արիացի (01.04.2009)

----------


## Արմինե

Այ որպեսզի զիճել չզիճելու հարց չառաջանա, երթուղայինի մարդկանց թիվը պետք է հավասար լինի նստատեղերի քանակին, ոչ թե 15-ի  փոխարեն 20-25 հոգի խցկվեն հատկապես ամառվա տոթ ու շոգին:  :Bad:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Երթուղայինում ամենաչդըզող մոմենտն էն ա, որ հազարանոց են տալիս ու ասում 'ապեր ես ՄԻ հատ ԵՐԿՈւ հատ փոխանցի', տալիս էս վարորդին 
> 'էս էրկու հատ ստացեք'
> 'մի հա՞տ'
> 'չե, էրկու'
> ներվայնանում եմ տենց պահերին: արա դե իջնելուց կտաս փողդ, էլ ի՞նչ ես աշխարհին ի ցույց դնում, որ հազարանոցն ա մոտիդ մանր փողը


Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել,
ինքս նման դեպքերում (երբ մոտս մանր չկա) նախընտրում եմ նախօրոք տալ ու մանր վերցնել, որպեսզի հետո երթուղայինի ամբողջ ժողովուրդը չնստի սպասի թե "երբ վերջապես վարորդը սրա մանրը կտա, շարժվենք"։

----------

h.s. (14.02.2010), VisTolog (13.02.2010), Yellow Raven (31.03.2009), Yevuk (13.02.2010), _DEATH_ (13.02.2010), Հարդ (13.02.2010), Մանուլ (13.02.2010), Շինարար (13.02.2010), Սամվել (31.03.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Համաձայն եմ Աթեիստի հետ: Տվյալ պահին միլիոնատերի մոտ կարող է 100 դրամանոց գտնվի, իսկ աղքատի մոտի մանրը 5000-անոց լինի: Ինձ թվում է ամենաթիթիզ մարդը նույնիսկ դա հասկանում է, ու դժվար թե ուզենա նման ձևով ուշադրություն գրավել: Իսկ վարորդներն, իրոք, հաճախ դժգոհում են, եթե 1000-ը (կամ առավել ևս, 5000-անոցը) վերջին պահին ես տալիս:

----------

Մանուլ (13.02.2010), Սամվել (31.03.2009)

----------


## Չիպ

ժող նենց լավա ես էտ երթուղայիններից ընդհանրապես չեմ օգտվում :Wink:  Զարմացաք, Մի զարմացեք սիրում եմ ոտքով քայլել, համել ուր որ գնում եմ ոտքով շատ հարմարա, մեր  քաղաքնքն էլ պուճուրա :Blush:  Իսկ եթե տրանսպրտի կարիքա լինում նախընտրում եմ տաքսի, թե չե երթուղայինի մեջ մի 2 հատ ծանոթ, տոմս ես հանում ու նույն հաշիվնա գալիս :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ոնց չեմ սիրում, որ հենց մի երկու խոսքա գնում երթուղայիններից ասում են ես չեմ օգտվում, տաքսիով եմ երթևեկում: Հիմա ես եմ էտ հնարավորությունը չունեմ ամեն տեղ տաքսիով գնալու, մանավանդ մեր կազինո տաքսիներով, որ իջնելուց էլ պիտի գլուխ ցավացնես տաքսիստի հետ որ օդից թիվ չկրակի: Ինչ անեմ ամեն տեղ ոտքով գնա՞մ: Ոչ մեկն էլ հիացած չի երթուղայիններով, բոլորն էլ ՍՏԻՊՎԱԾ են նստում:

----------

h.s. (14.02.2010), Kuk (31.03.2009), REAL_ist (31.03.2009), VisTolog (13.02.2010), Yellow Raven (13.02.2010), Yevuk (13.02.2010), _DEATH_ (13.02.2010), Աթեիստ (31.03.2009), Հարդ (13.02.2010), Մանուլ (13.02.2010), Շինարար (13.02.2010), Սամվել (31.03.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ոնց չեմ սիրում, որ հենց մի երկու խոսքա գնում երթուղայիններից ասում են ես չեմ օգտվում, տաքսիով եմ երթևեկում: Հիմա ես եմ էտ հնարավորությունը չունեմ ամեն տեղ տաքսիով գնալու, մանավանդ մեր կազինո տաքսիներով, որ իջնելուց էլ պիտի գլուխ ցավացնես տաքսիստի հետ որ օդից թիվ չկրակի: Ինչ անեմ ամեն տեղ ոտքով գնա՞մ: Ոչ մեկն էլ հիացած չի երթուղայիններով, բոլորն էլ ՍՏԻՊՎԱԾ են նստում:


Չէ ուղակի ինքը Գյումրիիցա,իրանց մոտ տակսին էժանա,օրինակ ընկերուհիս Էջմիածնից էր,իրանց մոտ 200-300դրամ էր տակսին,պարզա ավելի լավա տակսիով ման գաս քան երթուղայինում ծանոթ տենաս ու նույ 200-300դրամը վճարես չէ :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> ներվայնանում եմ տենց պահերին: արա դե իջնելուց կտաս փողդ, էլ ի՞նչ ես աշխարհին ի ցույց դնում, որ հազարանոցն ա մոտիդ մանր փողը


Արդեն ասվեց... հաստատ 1000նոցը ցույց տալու կամ գլուխ գովալու բան չի... ես էլ եմ միշտ փոխանցում նախորոք... տենց շատ ավելի հարմարա  :Wink:

----------


## John

[QUOTE=Սամվել;1639543]Արդեն ասվեց... հաստատ 1000նոցը ցույց տալու կամ գլուխ գովալու բան չի... ես էլ եմ միշտ փոխանցում նախորոք... տենց շատ ավելի հարմարա  :Wink: [/ՔՈւՈՏԵ]
էդ էլ կա, բայց մի երկու անգամ  պատահել ա, որ տվել են ու ԱՍԵԼ (ոչ թե խնդրել), որ փոխանցեմ, վերջում էլ նենց են թարս նայում վրեդ, ոնց որ փող ես պարտք: Ասելուն էլ ձև կա' կարելի ա ասել 'կփոխանցե՞ս' ոչ թե 'փոխանցի', վերջում էլ մի հատ 'մերսին' չէր խանգարի: Նենց ա ստացվում, վռոդի քո պարտականությունն ա էդ փոխանցելը: էդ էր ասածս, կիսաքնած էի, լավ չեմ ձևակերպել;-)

----------

AniwaR (13.02.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Նախ, միանշանակ ինձ համար մեղավոր են այն երիտասարդները, որոնք կյանքի գնով էլ լինի, *պիտի հետույքը դնենե նստարանին*: Այո, նրանք չեն նստում, նրանք վարվում են այդպես:

2 Միանշանակ ինձ համար մեղավոր են այն ծնողները, որոնք նստեղնում են իրենց երեխային ազատ նստարանին այն դեպքում, երբ մեկը կանգնած վատ է զգում: Եվ այդ ծնողների կողմից խրախուսվում է երեխաներըի նման պահվածքը, էլ էտ էրեխուղ ինչ պահանջեմ?

3 Միանշանակ ինձ համար մեղավոր են էն տատիկները, որոնք դեռ երթուղային չմտած սաղին թարս աչքով են նայում, որ մեկը տեղ տա, *հետույքը դնեն նստարանին*: Իսկ որ տեղ ես տալիս, մի հատ շնորհակալությունը ոչ միայն չէր խանգարի, այլև քեզ կօգներ, որ հասկանաիր, որ լավ բան ես արել: Իսկ երբ մունաթով նստում են, յանի տենց էլ պիտի լիներ, ինադ ես ընկնում, էլ չես ուզում տեղ տալ:

Իսկ երբ նստած եմ ու կողքիս կանգնածի համար ավելի դժվար ա կանգնելը, քան իմ ուրեմն խնդիր չեմ տեսնում իմ կանգնելու մեջ :Smile: :

Հիմա տեղ ստանալու մասին.

Նախ, տեղ ստանալը վատ բան չի, ուղղակի այն էս ազգի մեջ որպես պարտականություն, կամ որպես մարդ ընկալել պետք ա հանվի: *Ստանում ես ծանոթիդ տեղը, շատ ապրես, չես ստանում՝ խնդիր չկա, չեմ նեղանում:* Իսկ ազգի մեջ դա որպես պարտականություն ա դրված: Ինչու? Եկեք թեթևացնենք մեր կյանքն անիմաստ բեռից :Smile: :

----------

Farfalla (13.02.2010), Kita (13.02.2010), matlev (19.04.2010), Yevuk (13.02.2010), Աթեիստ (13.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.02.2010), Ուլուանա (13.02.2010)

----------


## Life

> 3 Միանշանակ ինձ համար մեղավոր են էն տատիկները, որոնք դեռ երթուղային չմտած սաղին թարս աչքով են նայում, որ մեկը տեղ տա, *հետույքը դնեն նստարանին*: Իսկ որ տեղ ես տալիս, մի հատ շնորհակալությունը ոչ միայն չէր խանգարի, այլև քեզ կօգներ, որ հասկանաիր, որ լավ բան ես արել: Իսկ երբ մունաթով նստում են, յանի տենց էլ պիտի լիներ, ինադ ես ընկնում, էլ չես ուզում տեղ տալ:


Շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիր,շաաատ ա պատահում:Բնականաբար,եթե մեծ կին ա ուրեմն պիտի տեղ տաս,բայց հլը չնստած ընենց ա աչքերը չռում վրեդ ոնցոր...

----------

Հարդ (13.02.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Ախպերս ստե մի տե հարմարացրա / կամ կանգնացրա,կանգնի և այլն/


էսմեկն ավելիլավն ա անձամբ եմ լսել.

Ախպերս կարա՟ս էն քարի մոտ մեր քվորը հարմարացնես..... :Hands Up: 

բայց ամենալավն էն ա,  որ ասում են ստեղ կանգնի ասում ա,"էսի կանգառ չի , կարո՟ղա ձեր պատճառով 10000 տուգանվեմ",
Բայց հաջորդ րոպեին  ոչ կանգառից պասաժիր ա վերցնում......

----------

h.s. (14.02.2010), Kita (13.02.2010), Life (13.02.2010), Rammstein (14.02.2010), VisTolog (13.02.2010), Yellow Raven (13.02.2010), Yevuk (13.02.2010), _DEATH_ (13.02.2010), Աթեիստ (13.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.02.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3rmB9NOGWM#at=60 Էս նայեք  :LOL: 

Առաջ ապուշի նման հենց ծեր մարդ էր նստում կամ աղջիկ տեղս զիջում էի: Մի անգամ նստած էի, մեկ էլ մի հատ *լակոտ* բիձա հենց մտավ մառշուտկա ձեռիցս քաշեց, տեղիցս հանեց ու ասեց _հելար նստեմ_: Դրանից հետո մի քիչ սպասում եմ, տեսնեմ, եթե տենց լակոտություն չեն անում տեղս զիճում եմ, թե չէ կարող ա իրանց թվա, որ պարտական եմ: Ես էլ գիտեի, թե մեծերին պետք ա հարգել, փաստորեն նենց մարդիկ կան, որ ոչ մեկի հարգանքին արժանի չեն: Մի անգամ էլ երկու նիհար աղջիկ իրար հետ աթոռը կիսել էին ու բավականին հանգիստ նստած էին, մի հատ էլ կանգնած մեծ կին կար: Մեկը իջավ, էտ կինը ուզում էր նստեր, մեկ էլ էտ աղջիկներից մեկը տեղից վեր թռավ, վազելով էտ աթոռի վրա ու էտ կնոջ դեմը կտրեց:

Իսկ տեղը ստանալու պատչառով քանի անգամ տհաճ դրության մեջ եմ ընկել, դպրոցական տարիներին գնում էինք  մեդալ խաղալու ժամերով ու մինչև վերջին կոպեկը չծախսեինք տուն չէինք գնում: Վերջում տուն գնալուց ընդամենը 100 դրամ էր մոտս լինում, մի անգամ էլ ծանոթո աղջիկ էր նստել, տեղը չստացա, մի շաբաթ հիշում էի ինձ վատ զգում: Հետո մի տեսակ կոնֆիլկտավորված էի իրա հետ, չնայած երևի թե ինքը դրան ուշադրություն չէր էլ դարձրել, հետո ամիսներ անց էլի նույն աղջիկը հանդիպեց, էս անգամ ամբողջ ճանապարհը զրուցում էինք, վերջում տեղը ստացա ու դրանից հետո ամենինչը տեղը ընկավ: Փաստորեն էտ ապուշ սովորույթի պատճառով մի քանի ամիս ինքս ինձ տանջում էի:

Հա իմիջայլոց դրանից հետո էլ տենց դեպք չի եղել, բայց էնքան էի դրա շուրջը մտածել, որ ելքը գտել եմ: Ուրեմն նկատած կլինեք, որ 100 դրամանոցը տալիս են ասում "Մի հատ ստացի", դուք էլ 100 դրամանոցը տվեք ու ասեք "երկու հատ ստացի"  :Ok:

----------

AniwaR (13.02.2010), My World My Space (13.02.2010), Yevuk (13.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Life

> Ուրեմն նկատած կլինեք, որ 100 դրամանոցը տալիս են ասում "Մի հատ ստացի", դուք էլ 100 դրամանոցը տվեք ու ասեք "երկու հատ ստացի"


Սովորաբար եթե 100 եմ տալիս ել չեմ ասում ես մի հատ ստացի,տալիս եմ ու իջնում :Pardon:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Սովորաբար եթե 100 եմ տալիս ել չեմ ասում ես մի հատ ստացի,տալիս եմ ու իջնում


Դե շատերը ասում են, ընենց որ եթե երկու հոգու տեղ ստանալու լինես, կարաս ասես:  :LOL:

----------


## AniwaR

1. Տրաքում եմ, որ երթուղայինի դուռը բացում եմ (կամ ընդհանրապես ցանկացած դուռ), մեկ էլ իրենից գոհ մի հատ բբռեճ (այո՛, նման դեպքերում բոլորն աչքիս բբռեճ են երևում) աղջիկ ինձանից առաջ ա քցվում ու հելնում: Իսկ եթե հանկարծ տղա ա լինում :LOL: , ծիծաղից վատանում եմ: Նման դեպքերը միայն ինձանից առնվազն 30 տարի մեծ կանանց կարող եմ ներել, ընկերներիս, ծանոթ դասախոս ԿԱՆԱՆՑ ու հաշմանդամներին:

2. Սրա տակ մի հատ ստորագրում եմ.




> 3 Միանշանակ ինձ համար մեղավոր են էն տատիկները, որոնք դեռ երթուղային չմտած սաղին թարս աչքով են նայում, որ մեկը տեղ տա, հետույքը դնեն նստարանին: Իսկ որ տեղ ես տալիս, մի հատ շնորհակալությունը ոչ միայն չէր խանգարի, այլև քեզ կօգներ, որ հասկանաիր, որ լավ բան ես արել: Իսկ երբ մունաթով նստում են, յանի տենց էլ պիտի լիներ, ինադ ես ընկնում, էլ չես ուզում տեղ տալ:


3. Տրաքում եմ, երբ որ ինձ փող են տալիս փոխանցելու:  :Diablo:  Քանի դրամանոց ուզում ա լինի: Մի անգամ հետևից մի աղջիկ 200 դրամանոցը տալիս ա, թե փոխանցի մի հատ էլի [էդ... էշացած ժպիտը դեմքին], ես էլ չդիմացա, ասեցի «իջնելուց տվեք»:  :Beee:  (լավ արեցի)

4. Ուզում եմ կտրել բոլոր վարորդների կոկորդներն անխտիր, ովքեր ծխում են ու ահավոր բարձր երաժշտություն միացնում, էն աստիճանի, որ սեփական ականջակալներիցդ եկող երաժշտությունը չի լսվում:

5. Գարշելի են ձեռ քցող բիձեքը: Դրանց հետույքներից պետք ա Դրակուլա ձյայի նման ցցեր անցկացնել::en_kanach_demqic

6. Երբեք տեղս չեմ զիջում, ԵՐԲԵՔ!!! Կողքս նստելու տեղ տալիս եմ, եթե չեմ կարդում, միայն շատ սիմպո տղաներին, մեկ էլ էն աղջիկներին, որոնց գաբարիտները դա թույլ կտան:

Ուֆֆֆ, ուզում եմ ընդհանրապես գմբցնել բոլոր երթուղայիններն անխտիր: :en_kanach_demqic Ըխք... Ուֆֆ... Հեծանիվ եմ ուզում:  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (13.02.2010), Rammstein (14.02.2010), Yevuk (13.02.2010), Աթեիստ (13.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Միքո

> Կողքս նստելու տեղ տալիս եմ, եթե չեմ կարդում, միայն շատ սիմպո տղաներին


էլ տեղս քեզ չեմ զիջի :Beee:

----------


## Մանուլ

> 1. Տրաքում եմ, որ երթուղայինի դուռը բացում եմ (կամ ընդհանրապես ցանկացած դուռ), մեկ էլ իրենից գոհ մի հատ բբռեճ (այո՛, նման դեպքերում բոլորն աչքիս բբռեճ են երևում) աղջիկ ինձանից առաջ ա քցվում ու հելնում: Իսկ եթե հանկարծ տղա ա լինում, ծիծաղից վատանում եմ: Նման դեպքերը միայն ինձանից առնվազն 30 տարի մեծ կանանց կարող եմ ներել, ընկերներիս, ծանոթ դասախոս ԿԱՆԱՆՑ ու հաշմանդամներին:


 Ո՜նց եմ քեզ հասկանում... Ես էլ դա տանել չեմ կարողանում ու կարող եմ թույլ տալ միայն հաշմանդամներին, ընկերներիս ու շատ ծեր կանանց:
 Մի անգամ երթուղայինի դուռը բացեցի, մի աղջիկ բարձրացավ, որ մոտավորապես իմ տարիքին կլիներ: Ընկերուհուս հետ էի, անկախ ինձնից` ասացի «իյը», էդ աղջիկը քաշվեց մի կողմ, բա` «անցեք»: Ես էլ ինձնից գոհ առաջ անցա: Ու երթուղայինն էլ համարյա դատարկ էր, չեմ հասկանում, թե էդ դեպքում ինչի են իրենց առաջ գցում...

 Մի անգամ էլ էլի երթուղայինի դուռը բացեցի (գազել էր) ու կանգնեցի բացված դռան մոտ` «մուտքից» մի քիչ հեռու, որովհետև մարդիկ էին իջնում: Մի տղա եկավ, ուզեց բարձրանալ  :Shok: : Հետո տեսավ, որ մարդիկ են իջնում, կանգնեց: Բոլորն իջան, էս տղան բարձրացավ  :Shok: : Ես դուռը բացել, կանգնած սպասում եմ, ինքը բարձրացավ  :Blink: ... Մի 5 րոպե բերանս բաց նստած էի, ուզում էի մի երկու բառ ասել, էն էլ... 





> 6. Երբեք տեղս չեմ զիջում, ԵՐԲԵՔ!!! Կողքս նստելու տեղ տալիս եմ, եթե չեմ կարդում, միայն շատ սիմպո տղաներին, մեկ էլ էն աղջիկներին, որոնց գաբարիտները դա թույլ կտան:


 Ես էլ  :Jpit: ))
 Ու ընդհանրապես ես միշտ պատուհանի մոտ եմ նստում, որ կարիք չլինի ինչ-որ մեկին տեղ տալ: Իհարկե, եթե հաշմանդամ բարձրանա, ու ոչ ոք տեղից չշարժվի, տեղ կտամ, իսկ մնացած դեպքերում` ոչ: Ես կանգառում սպասում եմ էնքան, մինչև դատարկ երթուղային գա, ու էդքանից հետո պիտի տեղս ուրիշին զիջե՞մ: Դա էր մնում պակաս... Եղել ա, որ 40 րոպե երթուղայինի եմ սպասել, մենակ թե կանգնած չգնամ: Իհարկե, մեկ-մեկ պատահել ա, որ ստիպված բարձրացել եմ լիքը երթուղայինը, եթե հաստատ իմացել եմ, որ դրանից դատարկը դժվար գա առաջիկա 1-2 ժամում  :Jpit: : Ու էդ ժամանակ շատ հաճելի ա, որ ինձ տեղ են տալիս նստելու  :Jpit: )))

----------

Yevuk (13.02.2010)

----------


## Life

> 1. Տրաքում եմ, որ երթուղայինի դուռը բացում եմ (կամ ընդհանրապես ցանկացած դուռ), մեկ էլ իրենից գոհ մի հատ բբռեճ (այո՛, նման դեպքերում բոլորն աչքիս բբռեճ են երևում) աղջիկ ինձանից առաջ ա քցվում ու հելնում: Իսկ եթե հանկարծ տղա ա լինում, ծիծաղից վատանում եմ: Նման դեպքերը միայն ինձանից առնվազն 30 տարի մեծ կանանց կարող եմ ներել, ընկերներիս, ծանոթ դասախոս ԿԱՆԱՆՑ ու հաշմանդամներին:
> 
> 2. Սրա տակ մի հատ ստորագրում եմ.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Տրաքում եմ, երբ որ ինձ փող են տալիս փոխանցելու:  Քանի դրամանոց ուզում ա լինի: Մի անգամ հետևից մի աղջիկ 200 դրամանոցը տալիս ա, թե փոխանցի մի հատ էլի [էդ... էշացած ժպիտը դեմքին], ես էլ չդիմացա, ասեցի «իջնելուց տվեք»:  (լավ արեցի)
> 
> 4. Ուզում եմ կտրել բոլոր վարորդների կոկորդներն անխտիր, ովքեր ծխում են ու ահավոր բարձր երաժշտություն միացնում, էն աստիճանի, որ սեփական ականջակալներիցդ եկող երաժշտությունը չի լսվում:
> ...


Բացել աաաաա :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

ա. անպայման տեղս զիջում եմ, երբ հղի կին կամ ծեր մարդ է բարձրանում
բ. եթե ի վիճակի եմ ոտքերիս վրա կանգնելու, տեղս զիջում եմ նաև ինձնից 10-15 տարի կամ ավելի մեծ կանանց
գ. տեղ եմ տալիս երիտասարդների (անկախ սեռից), եթե հակակրանք չեն առաջացնում
դ. չեմ զիջում ալկոհոլ, ծխախոտ և օծանելիք բուրող տղամարդկանց, «մուննաթ» դեմքով կանաց, բարձրացած-չբարձրացած ժամանակակից երիտասարդությանը «քլնգող» տատիկ-պապիկներին
ե. բացի հղի կանացից՝ ոչ մեկին չեմ զիջում, երբ գիտեմ, որ այնքան հոգնած եմ, որ դժվար կարողանամ մինչև տուն «ձգել»
զ. շատ վատ եմ զգում, երբ ինչ-որ տղա իմ փոխարեն վճարում է (առանձին հետաքրքիր դեպքերը չհաշված)

----------

Albus (14.02.2010), Life (13.02.2010), Yellow Raven (13.02.2010), Yevuk (13.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (13.02.2010), Հարդ (13.02.2010), Ուլուանա (13.02.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Հա.... ես 2 ժամ չէ, 2 օր կսպասեմ, մենակ թե մարշուտկեն դատարկ գա... էտ ֆայկ ա (դե կայֆ էլի): :Smile: 
Դաժը կարող ա մի 2 կանգառ իջնեմ, որ ընդեղից դարարկ ըլնի, ու դեմը նստեմ, որ տեղ տալու խնդիր չլինի: :Tongue: 
Չեմ հասկանում մի տեսակ երբեք տեղ չզիջողներին... այսինքն, եթե շնորքով մարդիկ են ու ոչ մեծահասակ, ուրիշ ինչ պատճառ կարա լինի?

----------

Արևհատիկ (13.02.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Սիրում եմ, երբ մարշրուտկում պիկ ա, ես էլ կանգնածներից եմ  ու ինձ տեղ են տալիս, հենց ինձ, ոչ թե կողքի տղուն, կամ էն մյուս կողմի պապիկին... ու որ դա աղջիկ ա լինում, մի տեսակ լավ եմ ինձ զգում:
Սիրում եմ, դեմը նստած, շոֆերի հետ "զրից" անել:
Չեմ սիրում, երբ ամբողջ ճանապարհին մեկը "լռվում ա վրես" կպած  նայում ա, բայց հաստատ ծանոթ չեք /կապ չունի` աղջիկ ա, տղա, թե տատի/:
Չեմ սիրում, որ տեղս ստանում են:
Վօօբշե` կայֆ բան ա երթուղայինը.. ինչ ասես, ում ասես կտենաս  :Smile:  :

----------


## ministr

> 1. Տրաքում եմ, որ երթուղայինի դուռը բացում եմ (կամ ընդհանրապես ցանկացած դուռ), մեկ էլ իրենից գոհ մի հատ բբռեճ (այո՛, նման դեպքերում բոլորն աչքիս բբռեճ են երևում) աղջիկ ինձանից առաջ ա քցվում ու հելնում: Իսկ եթե հանկարծ տղա ա լինում, ծիծաղից վատանում եմ: Նման դեպքերը միայն ինձանից առնվազն 30 տարի մեծ կանանց կարող եմ ներել, ընկերներիս, ծանոթ դասախոս ԿԱՆԱՆՑ ու հաշմանդամներին:
> 
> 2. Սրա տակ մի հատ ստորագրում եմ.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Տրաքում եմ, երբ որ ինձ փող են տալիս փոխանցելու:  Քանի դրամանոց ուզում ա լինի: Մի անգամ հետևից մի աղջիկ 200 դրամանոցը տալիս ա, թե փոխանցի մի հատ էլի [էդ... էշացած ժպիտը դեմքին], ես էլ չդիմացա, ասեցի «իջնելուց տվեք»:  (լավ արեցի)
> 
> 4. Ուզում եմ կտրել բոլոր վարորդների կոկորդներն անխտիր, ովքեր ծխում են ու ահավոր բարձր երաժշտություն միացնում, էն աստիճանի, որ սեփական ականջակալներիցդ եկող երաժշտությունը չի լսվում:
> ...


Ձեռ քցող բիձա?  :Jpit:  Տենց բան էլ կա?  :LOL:  Էդ նեղ տեղը ոնց ել հարմարացնում են

----------


## My World My Space

էն օրը մարշրոտկու մեջ նստած եմ  մի տղա նստավ դեմը մեկ էլ շուռ եկավ տեսավ իրա զեմլյակներից մեկը ամենավերջում նստած ա.... ախալքալաքցի էին..... հա՛, հենց սկզբից ասեմ, որ նրանց դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ,քանի որ ինքս էլ արմատներով ջավախքցի եմ.... մեկ էլ մեկը մեկին գոռում ա....
-բարլուս, ինչղ ես.....
-Լավ եմ դու ինչղ ես...
-Լավ բըռատ ջան, աս տարի ձեր քովը ինչղ էր, քարթոլը բանըմ եղա՟վ....
-Հա, Սամ ջան  աս տարի բոլ-բոլ քադեցինք....
ու տենց մի 15 րոպե ամողջ 15 հոգի լսում էինք նրանց քարթոլի պատմությունը......


Հ.Գ. գրեցի նոր տեսա, որ սխալ թեմայում եմ գրել, սրանց համար թեմա կար.......
Մոդեր ձյա, ներող..... :Hi:

----------

Gayl (13.02.2010), h.s. (14.02.2010), Yellow Raven (13.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (14.02.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Ձեռ քցող բիձա?  Տենց բան էլ կա?  Էդ նեղ տեղը ոնց ել հարմարացնում են


Ահամ, կա՝ էն էլ ոնց, ու պատկերացրու՝ շատերից եմ լսել:  :Bad:

----------


## Adam

> Վօօբշե` կայֆ բան ա երթուղայինը.. ինչ ասես, ում ասես կտենաս  :


ու ինչ ասես չես անի:
Գոնե մտքում:  :Jpit:

----------

AniwaR (13.02.2010)

----------


## Միքո

ձեռ քցող բիձեքից, տհաճ տպավորություններից խուսափելու համար, ու մի քիչ էլ առողջության համար խորհուրդ կտամ ոտքով գնալ տուն :Wink: 
ճիշտա, մի քիչ դժվարա, բայց դե խիղճդ հանգիստ կլինի (խեղճ տատիին տեղ չտվեցի :Xeloq: )

----------

Ռուֆուս (14.02.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> ձեռ քցող բիձեքից, տհաճ տպավորություններից խուսափելու համար, ու մի քիչ էլ առողջության համար խորհուրդ կտամ ոտքով գնալ տուն
> ճիշտա, մի քիչ դժվարա, բայց դե խիղճդ հանգիստ կլինի (խեղճ տատիին տեղ չտվեցի)



Չէ, դրանից խուսափելու համար բիձեքի կողքը չես նստում ընդհանրապես: Համ էլ խիղճս մի գրամ էլ չի տանջում: Ես ինձ շատ եմ սիրում:  :Love:   :LOL:  Մամա...  :Scare:

----------


## Միքո

> Չէ, դրանից խուսափելու համար բիձեքի կողքը չես նստում ընդհանրապես: Համ էլ խիղճս մի գրամ էլ չի տանջում: Ես ինձ շատ եմ սիրում:   Մամա...


բայց ինձ ինչի՞ ես ասում :LOL: , ես նման խնդիր չունեմ :Tongue: 
ի՞նչ զուգադիպություն, ես էլ եմ ինձ շատ սիրում :Cool:

----------


## Rammstein

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3rmB9NOGWM#at=60 Էս նայեք 
> 
> Առաջ ապուշի նման հենց ծեր մարդ էր նստում կամ աղջիկ տեղս զիջում էի: Մի անգամ նստած էի, մեկ էլ մի հատ *լակոտ* բիձա հենց մտավ մառշուտկա ձեռիցս քաշեց, տեղիցս հանեց ու ասեց _հելար նստեմ_: Դրանից հետո մի քիչ սպասում եմ, տեսնեմ, եթե տենց լակոտություն չեն անում տեղս զիճում եմ, թե չէ կարող ա իրանց թվա, որ պարտական եմ: Ես էլ գիտեի, թե մեծերին պետք ա հարգել, փաստորեն նենց մարդիկ կան, որ ոչ մեկի հարգանքին արժանի չեն: Մի անգամ էլ երկու նիհար աղջիկ իրար հետ աթոռը կիսել էին ու բավականին հանգիստ նստած էին, մի հատ էլ կանգնած մեծ կին կար: Մեկը իջավ, էտ կինը ուզում էր նստեր, մեկ էլ էտ աղջիկներից մեկը տեղից վեր թռավ, վազելով էտ աթոռի վրա ու էտ կնոջ դեմը կտրեց:


Եթե ծեր մարդը աչք չունի, որ տենա, որ երթուղայինը լիքն ա, ապա հաճույքով տեղս կզիջեմ, բայց 99.9%-ով էդ ծերերը աչք ունեն, ու տեսնելով որ լիքն ա, նստում են երթուղային էն հույսով, որ մեկը հես ա տեղ կտա, իսկ ես նման երեւույթից տրաքում եմ:




> 1. Տրաքում եմ, որ երթուղայինի դուռը բացում եմ (կամ ընդհանրապես ցանկացած դուռ), մեկ էլ իրենից գոհ մի հատ բբռեճ (այո՛, նման դեպքերում բոլորն աչքիս բբռեճ են երևում) աղջիկ ինձանից առաջ ա քցվում ու հելնում: Իսկ եթե հանկարծ տղա ա լինում, ծիծաղից վատանում եմ: Նման դեպքերը միայն ինձանից առնվազն 30 տարի մեծ կանանց կարող եմ ներել, ընկերներիս, ծանոթ դասախոս ԿԱՆԱՆՑ ու հաշմանդամներին:
> 
> 6. Երբեք տեղս չեմ զիջում, ԵՐԲԵՔ!!! Կողքս նստելու տեղ տալիս եմ, եթե չեմ կարդում, միայն շատ սիմպո տղաներին, մեկ էլ էն աղջիկներին, որոնց գաբարիտները դա թույլ կտան:


1. Ես էլ եմ տրաքում նույն բանից: Ուզում ա աղջիկ լինի, եթե ես եմ դուռը բացել, ու նկատում եմ, որ իրա ինչ-որ շատ ա առաջ գցում, ձեռով սիրուն ձեւով տանում եմ ներսի մի տեղից բռնում եմ, իրա դեմը կտրում եմ ու ես եմ բարձրանում:

6. Լավ ես անում: Ես էլ չեմ զիջում, մի քիչ վերեւում գրեցի, թե ինչի: Բայց դե շատ սիմպո աղջիկներին տեղ տալիս եմ:  :Love: 
Մեկ էլ կարող ա տեղ տամ (կապ չունի` աղջիկ թե տղա), եթե ասենք մի ինձ մոտիկ տեղ ա ազատվում, ես եմ նստում էդ տեղը, բայց դեռ կանգնած մարդ կա, ու ինքը ինձնից շուտ ա մտել երթուղային:




> Ու ընդհանրապես ես միշտ պատուհանի մոտ եմ նստում, որ կարիք չլինի ինչ-որ մեկին տեղ տալ:


Ես էլ եմ պատուհանի մոտ նստում, ու ահավոր կատաղում եմ, երբ կողքիս նստածը որոշում ա մեկին տեղ տա, ու հետեւաբար գալիս հելնում ա ոտերիս վրա:

----------

AniwaR (14.02.2010), Մանուլ (14.02.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> 6. Լավ ես անում: Ես էլ չեմ զիջում, մի քիչ վերեւում գրեցի, թե ինչի: Բայց դե շատ սիմպո աղջիկներին տեղ տալիս եմ: 
> Մեկ էլ կարող ա տեղ տամ (կապ չունի` աղջիկ թե տղա), եթե ասենք մի ինձ մոտիկ տեղ ա ազատվում, ես եմ նստում էդ տեղը, բայց դեռ կանգնած մարդ կա, ու ինքը ինձնից շուտ ա մտել երթուղային:
> 
> 
> Ես էլ եմ պատուհանի մոտ նստում, ու ահավոր կատաղում եմ, երբ կողքիս նստածը որոշում ա մեկին տեղ տա, ու հետեւաբար գալիս հելնում ա ոտերիս վրա:


Ահամ, էսքանը ոնց որ ես գրած լինեմ!!

----------

Rammstein (14.02.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Եթե ծեր մարդը աչք չունի, որ տենա, որ երթուղայինը լիքն ա, ապա հաճույքով տեղս կզիջեմ, բայց 99.9%-ով էդ ծերերը աչք ունեն, ու տեսնելով որ լիքն ա, նստում են երթուղային էն հույսով, որ մեկը հես ա տեղ կտա, իսկ ես նման երեւույթից տրաքում եմ:


Ի սրտե քեզ ցանկանում եմ, որ հասնես 78 տարեկանին ու հոգնած, որքերդ ցավալով նստես երթուղային, ու եթե այն լիքը կլինի, ու լիքը երիտասարդ կլինի, թող ոչ ոք քեզ տեղ չտա, ու դու երևի մենակ էտ ժամանակ կզգաս սխալդ :Wink: :
Էս ամեն ինչը ի սրտե եմ քեզ ցանկանում, որ մի օր հասկանաս, թե չէ ով էլ դնի բացատրի, չես համոզվի: :Wink: 

Անի, էս կարդալուց չծիծաղաս, էս ամեն ինչը քեզ էլ էր վերաբերվում:

----------

Life (14.02.2010), My World My Space (14.02.2010), Արևածագ (21.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ի սրտե քեզ ցանկանում եմ, որ հասնես 78 տարեկանին ու հոգնած, որքերդ ցավալով նստես երթուղային, ու եթե այն լիքը կլինի, ու լիքը երիտասարդ կլինի, թող ոչ ոք քեզ տեղ չտա, ու դու երևի մենակ էտ ժամանակ կզգաս սխալդ:


1. Ես ոչ հիմա եմ նստում, ավելի ճիշտ կանգնում լցված երթուղային, ոչ էլ 78 տարեկանում կկանգնեմ (եղել ա` շրջանայինից մինչեւ ռոսիա ոտով քայլել եմ, որ դատարկը նստեմ):
2. Եթե իմ 78 տարեկանում մեր հայ ժողովուրդը մնա նույն ոչխարության աստիճանի վրա, որի վրա հիմա ա, մասնավորապես նույն ձեւով հանդուրժի լցված երթուղայինները, որտեղ մարդկանց վրա կարելի ա աղ ցանել ու զակատ անել, ապա ես լինելով էս ժողովրդի մի մասնիկը չեմ հրաժարվում կրել ոչխարության դիմաց տրվող Աստծո պատիժները:
3. Քեզ ի սրտե ցանկանում եմ, որ մինչեւ 78 տարեկան (եթե ուզում ես դրանից հետո էլ) ապրես նենց երկրում, որտեղ երթուղայինները միշտ լցված են, ու քեզ միշտ տեղ կտան ու այդպես բոլորը կլինեն ուրախ ու երջանիկ: Բայց չեմ ցանկանում, որ էդ երկիրը լինի Հայաստանը: :Ok: 


Հ.Գ. Նշում. Ինչ որ մինչեւ հիմա գրել եմ երթուղայինների մասին, չի վերաբերում ավտոբուսներին, որոնք նախատեսված են նաեւ կանգնած ուղեւորների համար:

----------

AniwaR (14.02.2010), Farfalla (15.02.2010), My World My Space (14.02.2010), One_Way_Ticket (14.02.2010), _DEATH_ (14.02.2010), Մանուլ (14.02.2010), Ուլուանա (14.02.2010), Վոլտերա (10.07.2015)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ի սրտե քեզ ցանկանում եմ, որ հասնես 78 տարեկանին ու հոգնած, որքերդ ցավալով նստես երթուղային, ու եթե այն լիքը կլինի, ու լիքը երիտասարդ կլինի, թող ոչ ոք քեզ տեղ չտա, ու դու երևի մենակ էտ ժամանակ կզգաս սխալդ:
> Էս ամեն ինչը ի սրտե եմ քեզ ցանկանում, որ մի օր հասկանաս, թե չէ ով էլ դնի բացատրի, չես համոզվի:
> 
> Անի, էս կարդալուց չծիծաղաս, էս ամեն ինչը քեզ էլ էր վերաբերվում:


Ամոթ *ինձ*, եթե իմ տատիկը պիտի երթուղայինի մեջ կանգնած գնա:

----------

Lion (02.03.2010), Դեկադա (02.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (14.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ժողովուրդ, բոյկոտեք երթուղայինները։ Աշխատեք ինչքան հնարավոր է չմտնել երթուղային, որտեղ նստելու տեղ չկա։ Եթե երթուղայինի բոլոր տեղերը արդեն զբաղված են ու վարորդը կանգնեցում է մարդկանց խցկելու համար, իջեք երթուղայինից առանց վճարելու։ Վարորդը իրավունք չունի կանգնած մարդ փոխադրել, դրանով նա վտանգում է ձեր կյանքը, քանի որ տվյալ մեքենաները կանգնած մարդ փոխադրելու համար հաշվարկված չեն։ Հնարավորինս օգտվեք մետրոյից ու ավտոբուսներից, թեկուզ մի քիչ էլ քայլելու կարիք լինի։ Հարգեք և պաշտպանեք ձեր անվտանգ և հարմար երթևեկելու իրավունքը, մի լցրեք սաշիկ–մանվել–վզգոների գրպանները։ Եթե դասից, գործից, ժամադրությունից ուշանում եք, ապա երթուղայիններում նստատեղ չլինելը հարգելի պատճառ է։ Պնդեք ձեր իրավունքները, կուլ մի գնացեք։ Ներկայիս խայտառակ իրավիճակի, ուղևորներին ա*Բ*րանքի, կառտոլի մեշոկի տեղ դնող տհաս վարորդների վարքագծի, անհարմարությունների հիմնական մեղավորը հենց ուղևորներն են, որոնք իրենց իրավունքները պաշտպանելու ոչ մի քայլ չեն ձեռնարկում ու հլու հնազանդ խցկվում են, իրենք իրենց աԲրանքի տեղ դնելով։

----------

CactuSoul (15.02.2010), Chilly (03.03.2010), Chuk (14.02.2010), Elmo (02.03.2010), keyboard (02.03.2010), My World My Space (14.02.2010), One_Way_Ticket (14.02.2010), Rammstein (14.02.2010), terev (14.02.2010), Yeghoyan (02.03.2010), _DEATH_ (14.02.2010), Աբելյան (05.12.2010), Լեո (14.02.2010), Ձայնալար (02.03.2010), Ուլուանա (14.02.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (15.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (14.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (16.02.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> 1. Ես ոչ հիմա եմ նստում, ավելի ճիշտ կանգնում լցված երթուղային, ոչ էլ 78 տարեկանում կկանգնեմ (եղել ա` շրջանայինից մինչեւ ռոսիա ոտով քայլել եմ, որ դատարկը նստեմ):


1 Համոզված ես, որ 78 տարեկանում նույն եռանդը կունենաս? :Smile:  :Wink:  Ծերերի (մասն՝ 78 տարեկանների) ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ոտքով շատ դժվար շրջանայինից հասնի ռոսիա:




> 2. Եթե իմ 78 տարեկանում մեր հայ ժողովուրդը մնա նույն ոչխարության աստիճանի վրա, որի վրա հիմա ա, մասնավորապես նույն ձեւով հանդուրժի լցված երթուղայինները, որտեղ մարդկանց վրա կարելի ա աղ ցանել ու զակատ անել, ապա ես լինելով էս ժողովրդի մի մասնիկը չեմ հրաժարվում կրել ոչխարության դիմաց տրվող Աստծո պատիժները:


2 Հա, փաստորեն, եթե մարդը չունի լավ ճար, օգտվում ա վատ ճարից, ուրեմն ոչխար ա: 
Ասա տեսնեմ, եթե դու գնում ես ճաշարան, ու ավելի սիրում ես խորոված, քան մակարոն, իսկ փողդ խորովածի չի հերիքում, մակարոն կվերցնես, թե սոված կմնաս? Քո ասածով, եթե մակարոն վերցնես, ուրեմն ոչխար ես (էս բառը հեչ իմ սրտով չի, դու առաջ բերեցիր):
Ես մի քանի օր առաջ, ինչ ա նենց նստեի, որ նստելու տեղ լիներ, ուղիղ 2 ժամ կանգնառում եմ կանգնել, բայց իմ համբերությունն ու 2 ժամ կանգնելու առողջությունը շատ քիչ մարդ ունի: Բայց վերջում էլի լիքը մարշուտկա նստեցի:




> 3. Քեզ ի սրտե ցանկանում եմ, որ մինչեւ 78 տարեկան (եթե ուզում ես դրանից հետո էլ) ապրես նենց երկրում, որտեղ երթուղայինները միշտ լցված են, ու քեզ միշտ տեղ կտան ու այդպես բոլորը կլինեն ուրախ ու երջանիկ: Բայց չեմ ցանկանում, որ էդ երկիրը լինի Հայաստանը:


3 Կարծում եմ, որ մեծ ա հաանականությունը, որ էտ ժամանակ ես ու դու մի երկրում պիտի ապրենք: Իսկ եթե մեր ժամանակ խնդիրը վերացած լինի, ամեն դեպքում քո համար վատ կլինի: Դու այդ ցավը չես զգա, ինչ քո պապերն էին զգացել, քո պատճառով:




> Հ.Գ. Նշում. Ինչ որ մինչեւ հիմա գրել եմ երթուղայինների մասին, չի վերաբերում ավտոբուսներին, որոնք նախատեսված են նաեւ կանգնած ուղեւորների համար:


Հը Գը Նշում. Քո ավտոբուսներին ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում, բայց իրանք էնքան ուշ ուշ են գալիս, որ էն օրվա 2 ժամ սպասելուս ժամանակ մի հատ չեկավ:

----------


## Դեկադա

Նախ սկսենք  նրանից, որ այս երկրում չկա գործող օրենք, որը բխի եւ պաշտպանի ժողովրդի շահերը: 
Որպեսզի անընդհատ մեջբերումներ չանեմ ասեմ....

1.  Ժողովուրդը էնքան ժամանակ կմնա *ոչխար*, քանի դեռ ինքն է իրենա ոչխար համարում: Ի դեպ, ոչխար բառն օգտագործողին խորհուրդ կտայի, մի քիչ զգուշավոր լինել բառեր արտահայտելուց եւ չափավոր էմոցիաներում:
2. Ի՞սկ ինչի չենք մենք ինքներս կատարում մեր պարտականություննները: Ո՞վ է ասում զոռով խծկվել արդեն նստատեղերը զբաղեցրած երթուղային:
 Սա ունի մի քանի պատճառ.
ա.  ներկայիս հարկային պայմաններում՝ վարորդը չի կարա միայն <նստատեղով> հավաքված գումարով վճարի օրվա հարկը: Իհարկե սա վարորդի խնդիրն է` ոչ թե ժողովրդի, բայց սա պատճառ է,  որ վարորդը  ոտքի վրա մարդ տեղափոխի:
բ.  եթե պետք է ավելացնել երթուղայիններ՝ որպեսզի ոտքի վրա կանգնած մարդ չտեղափոխեն՝ այդ դեպքում պետք է պակասեցվեն հարկերը: Ինչքանով է սա տերերին ձեռք տալիս դա այլ հարց է՝ քանի որ նրանց ստացած գումարի մի փոքր մասն է միայն պետական հարկ, իսկ մանցածը՝  դա նրանց անձնական բյուջեն է հարստացնում: 
գ. չկան ավտոբուսներ, որոնք եւս կարողանան փոխադրել մարդկանց՝ սա էլ ունի էլի իր բացատրությունը, որը ինչ որ չափով կապված է վերը նշածիս հետ:
3. Օրենքով չի թույլատրվում կանգառից դուրս մարդ իջեցնել կամ վերցնել: Հիմա ամեն մեկդ ձեզ հարցրեք ձեզնից քանի՞սն են այդ օրենքը օգտագործում :  Անձամբ ես երևանյան նաև վանաձորյան փողոցներում նման դեպքերի ականատեսն եմ լինում՝ բազում անգամներ: Ոմանք սրա համար ասում են, որ *երթուղային տաքսի* է հետևաբար իրավունք ունեն կանգնեցնել այնտեղ որտեղ իրենց հարմար է : Սա՝ հիմնականում ուղևորի պատճառաբանությունն է: Բարի: Էս դեպքում, եթե տաքսի է ինչու՞ են կանգառից դուրս կանգնելու համար ոստիկանները տուգանում վարորդներին.. չէ՞ որ տաքսին իրավունք ունի կանգնելու ցանկացած տեղ:
 Իսկ վարորդներն էլ պատճառաբանում են, որ եթե էտպես չանեն փող չեն աշխատի:
 Էս դեպքում ավելի ճիշտ չի՞ լինի ավելացնել կանգառները:

Էստեղ աչքովս ընկավ  «տհաս վարորդներ» արտահայտությունը: Բնավ չպաշտպանելով վարորդներին, որովհետև նրանք էլ մարդ են, իսկ ցանկացած մարդ ունի իր թերությունը, ուզում եմ ասել, որ ինքս դեռ չեմ հանդիպել վարորդի, որը զոռով բրդի ինչ որ մեկին երթուղայինի մեջ: Բայց նաև ականատես եմ եղել դեպքերի, երբ տաքսու վարորդը կանգառում կանգնել է և «էստի համեցեք» ասելով ու « մարշրուտկու» գնին հավասար գումար վերցնելով համաձայնվել է ուղևոր տեղափողել ու տեսել եմ, թե ինչպես են այդ նույն երթուղայինից մարդիկ իջնում և գնում նստում տաքսին՝ ոչ թե որ այն ավելի հարմարավետ է, այլ որովհետև նույն գինն է, ինչ երթուղայինինը:
Եւ որ ամենակարևորն է պոչը քաշելու փոխարեն գլուխը կտրեք: Ամպագոռգոռ բառեր ասողները, որոնք տեսնում են տեսանելի երեսը ավելի լավ կլինի ամբողջ համակարգը ուսումնասիրեն ու նոր բոլոր թերությունները դնեն  հասարակական քննարկման:

 Ի դեպ, պիտի նշեմ, որ երթուղայինում ծեր պապիկին կամ տատիկին տեղ չտալը ամենեւին կապ չունի ուղեւորի իրավունքների հետ: Դա առաջին հերթին պարտականություն է եւ դաստիարակության արդյունք՝ ինչ ցավոք հիմա զբաղեցնում է ամենավերջին  հորիզոնականը մարդ կերտելու ճանապարիհին: Էտ նույն բանն ա, որ ձեր տանը լինի 4 աթոռ ՝ բոլորը զբաղված, իսկ ձեր տատիկը կամ պապիկը մնա ոտքի վրա կանգնած, ինչա թե էլ ազատ աթոռ չկա:

 Նշեմ որ գրածներս ավելի քան հավաստի են, ավելորդ հարցեր չտաք, եթե ինչ որ մեկին շատ հետաքրքրի, կարող է նամակ գրի ու կպատասխանեմ: :Smile:  ՄԻ քիչ ջղայն գրառում ստացվեց, բայց դե ոչինչ...ավելի լավ է ջղայնանանք ու քննարկենք, քանց իրար թուք ու մուր անենք: :Wink:

----------

Chilly (03.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (02.03.2010), Հարդ (02.03.2010), Հրատացի (21.11.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Ի դեպ, պիտի նշեմ, որ երթուղայինում ծեր պապիկին կամ տատիկին տեղ չտալը ամենեւին կապ չունի ուղեւորի իրավունքների հետ: Դա առաջին հերթին պարտականություն է եւ դաստիարակության արդյունք՝ ինչ ցավոք հիմա զբաղեցնում է ամենավերջին  հորիզոնականը մարդ կերտելու ճանապարիհին: Էտ նույն բանն ա, որ ձեր տանը լինի 4 աթոռ ՝ բոլորը զբաղված, իսկ ձեր տատիկը կամ պապիկը մնա ոտքի վրա կանգնած, ինչա թե էլ ազատ աթոռ չկա:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, իմ սրտից գրառում էր: 
Մի հարց տեղ չտվողներին՝ Դուք Ձեզ ոնց եք զգում, երբ Ձեր տարիքի միկը տեղ չի տալիս ձեր ծնղին, կամ տատիկին? Կամ ոնց կզգայիք?

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես ինձ չեմ ների, ավելի շուտ ահավոր զգացում կունենայի, եթե ծեր, իմ ծնողի տարիքի, հղի կամ հաշմանդամ մարդուն, որը նույն երթուղայինն է նստել որտեղ ես նստած եմ ու տեղ չտայի:/ Վերջին ամիսներին այս սկզբունքս չի վերաբերում ծնողներիս տարիք մարդկանց, հարգելի պատճառներով/ Չգիտեմ երևի դաստիարակության արդյունքա, ինձ տենց են սովորեցրել. սենց մի պատմությունա պատմում Թումանյանը, որ մի գյուղում գնում են մի տարեց մարդու տուն, որը 100 անց է, նստած զրուցում են ու երբ սենյակ է մտնում նրա ավագ եղբայրը, որը մի քանի տարով մեծ է, այդ ծեր մարդը վեր է կենում որպեսզի մեծ եղբայրը նստի ու դեռ մի բան էլ ավելին, կանգնած է մնում մինչև նա նստի, որ նոր ինքը կարողանա նստել: Թե սա ոչ նորմալ մարդկային վերաբերմունք է մեծի հանդեպ ուրեմն... 
Այժմ հարգանքը մեծի հանդեպ երեխաների մեջ ծնողները հենց իրենք են վերացնում, երբ տեղ ես տալիս ասենք մի կնոջ, որը 1-2 տարեկան երեխան գիրկին է նստել, մնում է կանգնած ու փոքրիկին է դնում քո տեղը նստելու:Այդպիսով և դու, և մայրը մնում եք կանգնած: Այդպես ես ինքս էլ կարող էի գրկել նրան, հլա մի բան էլ կգրկեի, որ չընկնի հանկարծ  :Jpit: 

հ.գ  Ամեն դեպքում համարում եմ, որ նստատեղերի բացակայության դեպքում չպետք է նստել տվյալ տրանսպորտային միջոցը, եթե հետո պետք է բողոքես, որ քեզ տեղ չեն տվել: Բայց մյուս կողմից հաշվի եմ առնում, որ այժմյան մեծահասակը այլ դաստիարակություն է ստացել ու միշտ տեղ է տվել մեծերին իր երիտասարդ տարներին: Ինձ թվում է պատկերը կփոխվի, երբ մենք իրենց տարիքին լինենք/մի սերունդ հետո/, որովհետև մեր մոտեցումները լրիվ այլ են ու այդքան <պարտադրող> չեն:

----------


## AniwaR

Վերադառնալով աննորմալ երևույթներին. էսօր առաջին անգամ էն աստիճան լցված մարշուտկա եմ տեսել (որին կանգառում առնվազն 10 հոգի՝ ներառյալ ինձ, կես ժամից ավել սպասում էր), որ վարորդի կողքի դիմացի նստարանին *3 հոգով* նստեցին: :LOL:

----------

h.s. (03.03.2010), Katka (22.04.2010), Rammstein (02.03.2010), Հարդ (02.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Վերադառնալով աննորմալ երևույթներին. էսօր առաջին անգամ էն աստիճան լցված մարշուտկա եմ տեսել (որին կանգառում առնվազն 10 հոգի՝ ներառյալ ինձ, կես ժամից ավել սպասում էր), որ վարորդի կողքի դիմացի նստարանին *3 հոգով* նստեցին:


 :Shok: 
Բա պետավտոտեսուչնե՞րը տեսնելուց ինչ էին անում, չեստ էի՞ն տալիս…  :Think:

----------


## AniwaR

> Բա պետավտոտեսուչնե՞րը տեսնելուց ինչ էին անում, չեստ էի՞ն տալիս…


Չգիտեմ (ես չնստեցի, խելքս հըլը էդ աստիճան չեմ գցել), ես էլ էի դա մտածում: Իսկ ամենաահավորն էն ա, որ էսօր վերջապես որոշել էի դասից չուշանալ, մի ժամ առաջ տանից դուրս էի եկել, վերջը արդյունքն էլի նույնը եղավ՝ 20 րոպե ուշացած:  :Sad:  Հիմա հարց. ո՞րն ա լավ՝ քնած մնալու պատճառով ուշանաս, թե՞ երթուղայինին սպասելով: :Xeloq:  (Ինձ համար պատասխանը որ միանշանակ պարզ ա :Jpit: )

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Վերադառնալով աննորմալ երևույթներին. էսօր առաջին անգամ էն աստիճան լցված մարշուտկա եմ տեսել (որին կանգառում առնվազն 10 հոգի՝ ներառյալ ինձ, կես ժամից ավել սպասում էր), որ վարորդի կողքի դիմացի նստարանին *3 հոգով* նստեցին:


Մի անգամ ես էլ նստել եմ էդպես, ուրիշ ճար չունենալով, քանի որ վերջինն էր, գիշերվա ուշ ժամ, ես էլ դպրոցական: 
Դիմացը ինձ «տեղ տվեցին», երեք հոգի արդեն կար:  ::}:   Ես էլ չորրորդն էի:

Էս ամենը դեռ ոչինչ, որ մի մասը ահավոր բարկանում է, մյուս մասը նեղվում, հանդուրժում ենք, ամեն մեկս մի բան զիջում ենք մեր ներսում: Այն, որ չսպասելու համար կանգնած երթևեկելուն հարմարվում եմ, մեծերին տեղ տալուն կամ տեղ չտվողների չմեղադրելով հանգիստ սպասում եմ... Վատն այն է, որ ողնաշարային հիվանդների սերունդ է գալիս: Քիչ էր մեջքները բաց հագուստի պատճառով ակնկալվող հիվանդությունների տարափը, կամ ծանր ու մեծ պայուսակների ազդեցությունը, դա էլ հետը ծռմռված ու ողնաշարից թույլ սերունդ կլինի:  :Sad:  Հանդուրժողականությունը այս առումով տեղին չի: Մարդի՛կ, որքան որ կարողանում եք, երթևեկեք նստած, ավտոբուսով: (Ես երթուղայինում քիչ տանջանքով եմ կանգնում, հասակիս առավելությունն է) Երիտասարդներն էլ առաջին կանգառը հասնելու, սպասելու ու այլ շրջանցող մեթոդների թող դիմեն:  :Smile:

----------

AniwaR (03.03.2010), Դեկադա (03.03.2010), Մանուլ (05.03.2010), Ուլուանա (02.03.2010)

----------


## Morg

Շատ հետաքրքիր ու առօրյական թեմա է: Ափսոս էլ չի քննարկվում: Նախ Հայաստանը` համարվելով զարգացող երկիր, դեռևս շատ հեռու է ՑԻՎԻԼ երկիր կոչվելուց: Ռուսաստանում ավելի շատ են օգտվում երթուղայիններից, քան մեր մոտ, բայց այնտեղ կանգնած մարդ չես տեսնի մարշուտնիների մեջ: :Hands Up:  (Համենայն դեպս ես եմ տենց լսել): Եթե կառավարությունը որոշի անդրադառնալ այս հարցին, ես շատ կուզենայի, որ վերացնեին մարդու կյանքի համար այդքան վտանգավոր հին GAZEL-ները, տեղերը բերեին նոր ավտոբուսներ, վարորդները միշտ լինեին սափրված ու նորմալ համազգեստով ու բարեհամբյուր դեմքով, ոչ թե սպորտային կեղտոտ շալվարով, ծիծակ փոշոտ կոշիկներով ու մուննաթ դեմքով :Angry2: , որ նայում ես տրամադրությունդ փչանում է: Ավտոբուսները մաքուր լինեին, ու բարեկարգ, ամեն օր ստուգվեին տեխնիկական տվյալները, որովհետև օրեկան 300-400 մարդ են տեղափոխում: Այս էս վախտ կարանք ՑԻՎԻԼ բառը արտահայտել մեր երկրի համար, իսկ էտքան շատ բանավիճվող տեղ տալու կամ չտալու հարցը էլ չէր քննարկվի: Բայց մենք դեռ շատ հեռու ենք նման ցանկալի պայմաններից, որովհետև մեր երկրում մտածում են ոչ թե մարդկանց հարմարավետ ապրելակերպ ստեղծելուն, այլ ԲՅՈՒՋԵՆ, ու անձնական գրպանները լցնելու մասին: :Angry2:

----------

erexa (21.11.2010), Լեո (21.11.2010)

----------

